# Got confirmed at Grand Canadian in June!



## darcy (Aug 29, 2008)

Yay!  A couple months ago, I put in a few requests at II to trade a March 2008 lockoff week at Canyon Villas that I deposited quite a while back.  Today we got confirmed at Grand Canadian for June 6-13, 2009.  And there are lots of FF seats into Calgary for that weekend, to boot.

The most recent review is from over a year ago...anybody been there since then - any updates?

darcy


----------



## Aussie girl (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...ian_Resort_Vacation_Club-Canmore_Alberta.html

You can check out the reviews on Tripadvisor. We stayed here many years ago in the hotel section when it was a residence Inn by Marriott and it was very nice. June is a great time of year to be in this area.


----------



## darcy (Aug 29, 2008)

Ok, duh   I realize that I posted in the wrong forum.  Yes, I KNOW Grand Canadian is in Canada, not western U.S.  


(Thanks, moderator)


----------



## talkamotta (Aug 29, 2008)

Lucky you.....

I am sitting at work and my computer has pictures of our trip to Alberta and BC on my screen saver.   

If you have never been there before you wont believe how beautiful it is.  Even if you have been there before, as I have, it still is just as amazing.


----------



## lprstn (Aug 29, 2008)

Yippeee!!! for you!


----------

